# Java-Buch für absolute Anfänger



## Schüler 2016 (25. Apr 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich suche ein Buch, dass mir als absoluter Java einsteiger mit die Basics vermittel und mit die "Computerarchitektur" erklärt.
Ich besitzt zwar Kenntnisse im "Java Hamstersimulator", doch mir fehlen die Befehle und viele Basics. Dazu habe ich auch vieles schlicht weg vergessen....
Ich habe bereits im Buchforum geguckt, doch kein gutes Buch gefunden. 
Ich freue mich auf Eure Empfehlungen.
Lg
Ps: Das Buch sollte nicht allzu teuer sein. Die meisten Galileo Computering Exemplare haben ja einen doch recht stolzen Preis


----------



## AntiMuffin (25. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
also ich kann dir Java ist auch eine Insel empfehlen. Damit habe ich selbst das Programmieren gelernt (Allerdings mit mit Auflage 10.). Du kannst das Buch in Auflage 10 auch kostenlos im Internet lesen (Obwohl das zum nachlagen nicht geeignet ist). Würde dir empfehlen es zu kaufen, auch wenn es 50€ kostet, aber es ist sein Geld wert! 
Es gibt auch auf Youtube eine sehr gute Playlist von Brotcrunsher, wenn du evtl. auf sowas stehst.

P.S. Es ist jetzt der Rheinwerk Verlag (Leider)

Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------



## Schüler 2016 (25. Apr 2015)

AntiMuffin,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
ich hab in einem Thred gelesen, dass dort nicht auf den Computer eingegangen wird...
stimmt das deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## AntiMuffin (25. Apr 2015)

Naja was meinst du mit "nicht auf den Computer ein gegangen wird" ? 
Es ist ein Java Buch mit dem du Java lernst, wobei sollte hier auf den Computer eingegangen werden. Es wird dort meiner Meinung nach nicht auf dem Computer eingegangen, da es in einem Buch für Java Anfänger auch gar nichts zu suchen hat. 
Mir fällt spontan auch nichts ein wieso man in Java groß was mit dem Computer zu tun haben sollte.

Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------



## Schüler 2016 (25. Apr 2015)

arrays z.b oder aber auch bios eintragungen oder gibt es sowas nicht?


----------



## AntiMuffin (25. Apr 2015)

Arrays haben ja nichts mit dem Computer zu tun. Und Eintragung ins BIOS kannst du mit Java sowieso nicht machen, würde auch gar keinen Sinn machen überhaupt einem Programm zugriff auf das BIOS zu geben außer du willst einen LightEater drauf haben :'D 
Also in dem Buch brauchst du alles was du Brauchst um zu Programmieren und auch einiges an Hintergrund wissen. Was evtl. gemeint wurde mit "nicht auf den Computer eingegangen" ist sowas wie zum Beispiel wie ein Stack und Heap usw. funktioniert, aber das ist Hintergrund wissen und ein Java Anfänger hat meiner Meinung nach größeren wissensbedarf an anderen Themen.
Also ich persönlich kann es dir nur Empfehlen.

Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------



## Saheeda (25. Apr 2015)

Java ist generell nicht so gut geeignet, um auf irgendwelche Hardware-Geschichten zuzugreifen. 

Was du mit Arrays in Bezug auf "den Computer"  meinst, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Goldi (23. Mai 2015)

Servus!

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Die erste Frage ist: Was willst Du machen? Anwendungen programmieren, Spiele entwickeln, Netzwerkprogrammierung, Handyapps entwickeln, interaktive Websites, Systemprogrammierung, ...? Für jede dieser Sparten muss man sich recht speziell einlesen, haben wieder eigene Spezialthemen (Grafikprogrammierung mit viel Mathematik, Sound, Datenbanken, ...). Ein einziges Buch das alles in hinreichender Detailtiefe erklärt, gibt es nicht. Und dann erst stellt sich die Frage nach der richtigen Programmiersprache für Deine Schwerpunkte, die Du machen möchtest. Ist dann Java überhaupt die richtige Wahl?

Wenn es Dir wirklich um Java geht, mit dem man schon recht viel anstellen kann und das für eine gewisse Plattform-Unabhängigkeit steht, hätte ich noch eine Buchempfehlung:

Handbuch der Java-Programmierung (Guido Krüger, Thomas Stark). Das Ding hat über 1.300 Seiten, schafft einen sehr guten Überblick, geht trotzdem detailliert auf die Basics ein, muss aber bei den Spezialthemen (z. B. Sound, Grafik, ...) auch auf weiterführende Literatur oder auf die Java-API-Dokumentation verweisen. Ich finde es gelungen, weil es die zusammenhänge aufschlussreich beschreibt und die Mischung aus Detailtiefe und Verweis auf weiterführende Literatur gut gelungen ist.

Wer sich lieber noch stärker an Praxisbeispielen lang hangelt, als dies bei Krüger/Stark ohnehin schon geboten wird, sollte mal in "Java - exemplarisch" von Ä. Plüss reinlesen. Für mich ist das eine gute Ergänzung zu Krüger/Stark. Für sich alleine genommen käme ich mit diesem Buch nicht so gut zu Rande - aber das ist subjektiv, jeder ist halt im "Lernverhalten" etwas anders gestrickt.

Zusammenfassend aber: Stell Dir mal die Frage, was Du machen willst und schau Dir dann die Inhaltsverzeichnisse der entsprechenden Bücher an, ob Du da Deine Themen wiederfindest.

Besten Gruß
Goldi


----------

